# JD 854 Silage Baler Parts



## trailhiker (Jun 8, 2016)

We have an 854 round silage baler and desperately need JD part # DC210668 or reorder # DC220708. Thank you.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Part number shows to be current. Parts list indicates DC210668 subs to DC220708

DC220708 Support - Supp 425.80 USD


----------



## trailhiker (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you for the Welcome

John Deere shows it current but JD tells us they are not available anymore. I've checked with several salvage places for ag equipment with no luck.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Find a better dealer. Isn't that a current model?


----------



## trailhiker (Jun 8, 2016)

I have called several dealers in various parts of the country. They all have given me the same answer, not available any longer.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Backordered. That's a bummer.


----------

